# found something in my deer \



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

i've butchered two deer this year and i have found these round things inbedded in the fat of the deer ranging from the size of a half inch to an inch in diameter they are kinda dark and i cut one of them in half and it was kinda black inside... does anybody might know what these could be. i havnt seen any in the meat just seems to be in the thick chunks of fat.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

got any pics?


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

no i didnt take any i wish i would of.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are glands. They look odd, but they're perfectly normal. If I recall, they're in the fat somewhere in the front armpit area? I can't remember for sure.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Glands are correct. There are quite a few places in fatty area's where they are found. Harmless...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

In most deer I never seem to notice them but do every now and then. I am thinking perhaps some deer have swollen glands for one reason or another. As mentioned they are harmless.


----------

